# Who has competed in Lunge Line?



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

I was curious to see who here has competed in any APHA or other Lunge Line shows? Anyone work the Yearling classes as well?


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I havent done any longe line classes but I am interested in doing some. I only show my yearling well hes almost two, but I show him in halter.


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Appearantly we may be the only two here that show in these types of events. LOL. I was hoping to see how things went for everyone last year, and who was going to do this year. It's a great way to bolster up some performance points on yearlings!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I havent shown little ones but worked with them... Im thinking about working with my BO's baby (weanling). She is a little AQHA filly, friendly ******. But since the BO has been sick I play with her everytime I go out there (lead a little, touch around, etc...) I think she has potential to do lunge line, I just hope the conformation is there. She is looking like she will be an english horse (at this point) very long legs.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I have shown in the lounge line class before with a two year old. There is an open show circuit that has a 2 yr old lounge line class. I actually prefer that vs. the yearling class. I will be showing my current yearling in the 2 yr old lounge line class next year. I also like to do the in hand trail class, halter and showmanship with the youngsters. I don't get on them until the fall/early winter of their 2 year old year so this gives us plenty to focus on.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah last year was my first year showing my yearling. He did pretty good. He really loves the in hand trail! I like doing it too its pretty fun. I want to show him in some halter, in hand trail, and possibly some longe line this year too but I kind of have to wait until we get done moving were moving to texas from washington. Im so scared to transport my horse idk why but were going to pay to have him transported so somebody else is going to transport him. I might do a couple open shows this winter before we move but when I get down to texas I want to do some breed shows. I will probably show both paint and pinto.


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

My sister has shown in some AQHA longe line classes.


----------

